# Toshiba Blacklight Problem



## ohhxitsxalycia (Aug 21, 2010)

I have a Toshiba Satellite Laptop, a few days ago the charging cord went bad, so I ordered a knew one then last night I turned on my computer and it showed the screen for about 3 seconds then went out. (its like the 1st gameboys you can see everything but only under light, thats what makes me think its the black light :4-dontkno) I had someone use a remote viewer and everything worked fine for him, he tried ajusting the contrast and brightness setting but nothing. I would like to know if it is the black light and what can I do to fix it. THank you!


----------



## nbjeter3 (Aug 19, 2010)

Replace the inverter. Normally when you get Back-light for a few seconds then it goes out, the inverer has gone bad. Check Ebay, it shouldn't cost more than 10-20 dollars and take about 10 minutes to replace. Besides, its the cheapest fastest thing to replace in the diag process. After that it would have to be cable (unlikely) or LCD(possibly), or Systemboard(not likely but still possible and should be the last part to try.)


----------



## ohhxitsxalycia (Aug 21, 2010)

its ok i already got a new one, my dads gonna use it w. a monitor like a desktop. thank you tho!


----------



## nbjeter3 (Aug 19, 2010)

no problem!


----------

